# Houston said to land 2013 All-Star Game



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> HOUSTON -- Houston will host the NBA's All-Star weekend in 2013.
> 
> Tere Perry, public relations manager at the Hilton Americas hotel, confirmed that the hotel has been informed that the All-Star Game and the events surrounding it are coming to Houston in February 2013. The hotel is across the street from the Toyota Center, the home of the Rockets, where the game was played in 2006.
> 
> ...


http://espn.go.com/nba/story/_/id/6851607/houston-said-land-2013-all-star-game


----------



## VCHighFly (May 7, 2004)

Now all I need to know is when will the tickets go on sale!!!


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

I wonder what city/team has had the longest All-Star Game drought.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Isn't it Portland?


----------

